# Externe Festplatte Bootfähig machen?



## Adi | tmine (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte mir auf meine externe HDD ein WinXP oder anderes Zweitsystem installieren. Nun meine Fragen:

Was muss ich mit der Festplatte anstellen, wie muss ich sie Formatieren, damit ich Windows später auf die externe Platte installieren kann?

Vom Bios wird die Platte bereits erkannt. Bei der Installation von Windows 7 wird die Platte auch aufgelistet, wenn ich sie aber auswähle, sagt mir das Setup, dass auf diese Platte nicht installiert werden könne... 

Hat damit einer Erfahrung?


----------



## thecamillo (29. Oktober 2009)

Ein Zweitsystem auf einer USB Platte die bootfähig sein soll kannste nach der Vorgehensweise vergessen. Windows ist kein Linux. Besser gesagt Vergiss es, det klappt nicht. Anstelle auf deienr externen Platte irgendein OS zu installieren nehm folgendes und istalliere es hab ich auch mit meienr externen Platte gemacht und klappt alles wunderherrlich. http://www.mojopac.com/


----------

